
Quit My Job For Consulting: Two Months Later - stevenklein
http://www.stevekle.in/quit-my-job-for-consulting-two-months-later
======
btilly
Another item to consider is what a fair rate is.

Let's suppose that a full-time developer is paid $120K/year. (There are
developers who get more, a lot who get less, but this gives us a nice round
number to work with.)

When you add up benefits, taxes, office space, etc, the average employee costs
2x their salary. So that developer probably costs $240K/year.

You tend to work about 50 weeks per year, so that's about $4,800/week.

You work 5 days/week so that's $960/week.

After you get rid of lunch, discussing the weather, HN, etc, you're probably
only putting in 6 hours of actual work per day, so that's $160/hour.

Therefore an employee who makes $120k/year is likely costing the employer
$160/hour. As a contractor you have to bear those costs that employees do not.
Plus you have to bear costs such as not getting paid for the time it takes to
find more work.

Most people who contract do not charge enough. Perhaps after running through
these sample numbers, you'll do the calculation for yourself and ask for a
more realistic rate for what it costs for _you_ to be a contractor.

~~~
bambax
You should not bill per hour but, at the minimum, per day.

Better yet, you should give quotes for the whole project, regardless of time
spent. If you spend less time than anticipated, good for you; if you spend
more time than anticipated, you bear the cost.

But here's the thing: most clients have NO IDEA how much work goes into a
specific task. If you bill by the hour, they will want their money's worth of
your time. If however your quotes are for the whole project, the only relevant
metric becomes "is the project done?"

For this to work, the project has to be specified with a reasonable amount of
precision that allows one to check at the end whether it's done or not; but
this extra work of specification pays off big time -- even, I might add, if
you have to do it yourself for free, as part of the sales process.

~~~
gizzlon
But aren't most interesting problems impossible to specify, in a detailed way,
up front?

------
k-mcgrady
>> "Book Clients Playing With House Money"

This is good advice. I've found that this and working with solo people paying
out-of-pocket works fine (providing you get some assurance of payment - I
usually get 50% up front). The worst clients I've experienced tend to be
people who run a business with 5-10 employees but still have enough time to
work with you directly. I work with these types of businesses least but in 3
years of freelance work I've had 3 screw me over.

Here's why I think it happens.

People 'playing with house money' will pay whatever it takes to get the job
done because they are removed from the money - it isn't theirs.

Solo people who want work done (usually a website or app idea) want a
completed product after paying you half up front. They don't want to bail
because they want something to show for their money. They probably can't
afford to lose the 50% and get someone else.

The small businesses I mentioned can afford to lose the 50% they pay up front
(unlike the solo people). So if what you are doing doesn't meet their exact
(constantly evolving) standards they are happy to kill the project. I've found
these people constantly make changes to what they want and add extra features
(which of course, they say 'just add to the bill'). I try my best to avoid
these clients now.

~~~
matthew-wegner
Another reason to play with "house money" is how most corporate budgets work.

Yes, the money isn't "theirs"--they don't open up their own wallet to pay you
--but they also NEED TO SPEND their budget. A budget that isn't spent at the
end of the quarter/year/whatever simply vanishes, and it's actually _harder_
for that person to request a same-size budget next time (they will be asked
why they need the money if they didn't even use it all the last time around).

------
tptacek
If you have one, work at your local public library instead of a coffee shop.
Even though they're usually nice about it, coffee shops don't really want you
there, unless they're not doing a lot of business; they're driven by turnover.
Your library, on the other hand, needs you there; your usage of the library
justifies their budget. I found our Oak Park library to be a better work space
than the coffee shop anyways.

~~~
josephcooney
Plus there are some truly amazing library interiors. The state library of NSW
is one that springs to mind. A really uplifting setting.

[large-ish image, but doesn't do it justice]
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Mitchell_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Mitchell_Library,_State_Library_of_NSW.jpg)

~~~
jballanc
Definitely! When I still lived in NYC, I would make an effort to spend time
working at the Rose Reading Room at the New York Public Library whenever I
could.

[another larg-ish image, likewise you need to see for yourself]
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/02/NYC_Publi...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/02/NYC_Public_Library_Research_Room_Jan_2006.jpg)

~~~
josephcooney
Wow, awesome. How could you not write/create something beautiful working
there.

------
tokenizer
Some advice: Get some clients before you do this. I tried to go contractor
after my last job and didn't make any money as I spent most of my first month
getting a client, and the second month finalizing the details and working on
the project. Two months for $2500 isn't much if it's your only client.

The trouble I encountered was working as a web dev at a marketing agency
before. They were strict about working for "potential clients", which meant
anybody with money...

My advice: Get at least 5 projects lined up for the foreseeable future (next 3
or 4 months) and also save up about six months of money for bills and your
normal expenditures minus savings.

This will help you invest in a business for at least, 8 to 12 months, working
with 5 or 6 projects and tiding your other 6 months with savings will be the
worst case scenario. Best case you find more clients and don't even get to
touching that money.

------
zenocon
Going on 7 years as an independent now doing only corp-to-corp contracts.
Full-stack dev. is a necessity. I enjoy it b/c I tend to get bored, so I move
project to project and pick up new tech, learn it, build it, and then move on
to something different.

I worked from home for the longest time, and it can be a lonely endeavor. The
best mix I've found is home 75% and 25% on site. You get to interact with real
humans once in a while, but go back to no distractions.

Friendly tip: If you have small children, forget it. Get an office space.

Also: Get a good accountant -- pay yourself a reasonable wage and take the
rest in distributions at the end of the year in a tax-deferred retirement
account. I aim to retire at 55; so far, I am on target.

~~~
derrida
(offtopic) What do people mean by a 'Full-stack developer', surely, they don't
mean a Full-(computer)stack developer: someone that knows a hardware
specification language to machine language to assembler to C to a higher-level
language, then SQL and Javascript, Ethernet, IP, TCP etc but I suspect they
do. I'm not against the terminology, keep using it if you think that applies
to you.

~~~
zenocon
Yes -- in a sense, what people also term "generalizing specialist". Someone
who may not necessarily be an expert in technology Y, but they can be very
effective in it. If I don't know it: I learn it, and fast...and while I'm
studying it, and reading every god-awful book / resource I can find on it, I
don't charge the client.

This is necessary b/c unless you have a dedicated team of people -- each who
is good at a respective thing, you -- as a consultant, will just be expected
to get it done...quickly, and with high quality.

You _can_ do consulting in your own comfort niche. I choose not to do that.

~~~
derrida
While I believe you could use all of these technologies when they have been
abstracted away into APIs / programming languages etc, I have a hard time
believing anybody could understand these technologies to the point of
_creating abstractions_ which is what is meant when one says they 'develop in
assembly': you expect them to know stuff that, C, for example, abstracts away.

------
bprater
One of my suggestions: sub-contract with one or more web development "house".
I've been consulting for 15 years -- and it is one of my favorite ways to
work. They do all the work of collecting requirements, billing the client,
etc. -- and I get a checklist of items that I sit down and work against, often
with a distributed team. Do good work and these places will keep you busy,
especially when they are overloaded with work for their in-house teams.

~~~
jyu
How do you find these web development "houses"? Seems like a really sweet gig,
all the fun stuff without the chasing dead beats for money hassle.

~~~
HyprMusic
Try contacting your local development agencies just making yourself known.
They usually need freelancers on hand for when things get too busy, and they
are great pay. Agencies tend to stick to local freelancers when they can, plus
you get the advantage of possibly being able to go and work in their office
occasionally.

~~~
gnaritas
You added no additional information; saying agencies instead of houses is not
helpful information.

~~~
stevenklein
I think his answer was more or less in the "contact local agencies part".

To add some color, it's likely there are already design/development shops in
your city if you live somewhere with any kind of technology presence. If you
don't know of any, go to local meetups in the web space and ask around about
which ones are local to you.

As was previously mentioned, many development shops subcontract out work to
local developers. Talking to them at meetups or sending an email letting them
know you're interested in working with them is a great way to kick off a
conversation that could lead to you working with them.

~~~
gnaritas
I know what his answers was, it was exactly the same as the statement that
prompted that guy to ask the question in the first place. It was useless. As
is this thread now.

------
tjtrapp
Nice post! I've been thinking about this a lot and glad you wrote about it. I
appreciate you sharing your experiences.

I completely agree with breaking up your time into blocks. I try to keep my
schedule to 4 hours in the morning of heads down coding (9a - 1p), 4 hours in
the afternoon of heads down coding (130p - 530p) and 3 or so again at night
(8-11/12).

The other time is for me to do tasks which are relevant to coding but not
actually coding, significant other time, or whatever I need to get done so I
can think straight during those coding sessions.

I don't answer email while coding, or give in to other distractions. The
reason being that I have scheduled time for that and its coming up soon.
Anyways, back 2 work ;)

~~~
cocoflunchy
Are you saying that you actually do 11 hours of coding per day plus a few more
hours of other work?

It sounds insane to me. Do you work on week-ends too?

~~~
tjtrapp
I code about 8hrs / day.

Weekends are mine.

------
psweber
I've found that if you charge a day rate and deliver the things you promise,
clients will never worry about time. You still need to have the discipline to
get things done, but it takes the pressure off making sure you are billable
for a certain number of hours.

~~~
tptacek
This! I consider it a professional obligation to yell at people who default to
hourly billing. Other good things come from day and week rates besides not
having to track time; for instance, it incentivizes you to find faster ways to
deliver the same work, and makes it easier for you to negotiate scope/price
without taking a rate hit.

------
luke_s
I'm interested in doing something similar myself. If the HN hivemind could
help out, I have a few questions:

1 - How important is it to have some sort of public profile (eg, High ranking
StackOverflow account, Github account, well trafficked blog) or public
portfolio? I've done lots of good work as an employee but almost all of it is
on internal corporate networks.

2 - Where do you find the all important first few customers? Should I be going
to every local users group I can find and handing out business cards? Or
hitting up sites like <http://www.guru.com/> ? What worked for people?

3 - What size jobs are feasible? I would like to start this on a part time
basis while still working my day job. Is it possible to find jobs small enough
to keep me working 1 or 2 days a week?

~~~
Sodaware
1 - Nobody has ever asked if I have a GitHub or StackOverflow account. This
might be different for high-priced jobs, but for everything I've done it's
never come up. Normally a quick email exchange or phone call has been enough.

2 - I found my first client on oDesk, and they referred me to just about
everyone else. I haven't used it since, and it's thoroughly depressing to look
at how low pay the jobs are. Posting in the HN freelancer topic, and posting
an ad on /r/forhire is another good way to get clients.

3 - Whatever you want - there are tonnes of people that need software building
(and plenty that don't even realise it). Just remember that a few hours of
time can quickly get eaten by emails, phone calls, "can you just check this",
bathroom breaks, leg stretching, quick drinks etc. It takes a while to get in
a good rhythm.

------
lectrick
This is all in fact why I went back to working at (smallish) companies after
trying solo gigs out. Other bennies:

1) Coworkers to chat tech with/enjoyable rapport/shared nerd-citement

2) Far clearer separation between workspace and playspace, which is really
just a catalyst to get your brain in the right place (similar to one popular
argument for wearing suits), but whatever works

3) Better bennies (U.S. healthcare scheme, I hate you, even if I also like not
paying 50% of my income to tax)

4) People available to fill your gaps in knowledge or weaknesses

5) The fun of mentoring/helping others

6) More likely to travel for work now and then, which is kind of fun

7) Being at home day-in and day-out got me depressed. In my region on earth we
have changing weather and it is not always feasible to get outside.

In short, people work for companies for a reason and that reason is not always
"i live paycheck to paycheck and have no other option"

~~~
whileonebegin
I agree, freelance development is a lot of overhead. Plus, once your freelance
business really gets moving, you end up with 1 or 2 primary clients for all of
your work. Eventually, you ditch the other client to focus on the bigger
paying one, and what do you end up with? Working projects for a single client,
which is the same as an employee, but minus the benefits. And this seems to be
the end-goal for most freelance developers, a single stable client, providing
enough work to take up 100% of their 9-5 time.

~~~
blacksmythe

      >> end up with 1 or 2 primary clients for all of your work
    

This can work out much better than being an employee, particularly if you have
a spouse that gets health benefits.

------
ojiikun
The series of posts is great stuff so far. I've long been curious about
freelancing, both in considering it for myself during certain phases of my
career and in wanting to hire independent folks in the near future.

I've so many questions I'd love to ask an experienced freelancer:

\- Who actually writes the contracts, you or the buyer?

\- What does a sample contract look like?

\- Do you use a résumé or something more like a sell sheet when approaching
buyers?

\- In what city are you working?

\- Big biz vs. startups?

\- What is your on-site vs. remote work ratio?

~~~
tptacek
(1) You should have a standard contracting agreement (your MSA or "master")
and a template statement of work (SOW). You'll tend to negotiate the master
and you'll tend to keep technical details out of it; the SOW will be very
simple and will list the work you're doing, the price, and (if you're a
developer) the acceptance criteria for your project. You'll pay a lawyer to
eyeball these at some point, but lots of people use boilerplate contracts they
pull off the Internet. Each client will have one master and potentially many
SOWs.

(1a) With that said, when the the client pushes back on using your MSA (2 out
of 3 bigcos will), bite the bullet and use theirs, because you will rarely win
that fight. You need a lawyer to review these.

(1b) You're not negotiating or reviewing contracts until you have the "verbal"
commit that you won the gig. It's called a "verbal" because the "written" is
the contract negotiation, which you wouldn't waste the money on unless you won
the gig, so you need a verbal.

(2) Grab one off the Internet. Generally, for your benefit, the master will
specify a term, a venue (disputes resolved in your state), compensation terms
(net-30, etc) though note that the master will usually refer to a SOW for the
actual price, and limits to your liability. For the benefit of the client, the
contract will make it crystal clear that you are 1000% a contractor and not
not not a full time employee I say it again not, assign all intellectual
property generated during the engagement to the client, and possibly require
you to maintain professional liability insurance.

(3) You write a proposal. The proposal usually has bios at the end of it. A
bio is like a less formal version of a resume.

(4) Chicago, NYC, and San Francisco, plus all over the country.

(5) Wide mix 'o both.

(6) Something in the neighborhood of 40/60?

~~~
Silhouette
_(2) Grab one off the Internet._

I just want to emphasize, for the benefit of anyone new to contract work, that
even a reasonably well drafted contract you find on-line is probably only
worth starting with if it was designed with your particular jurisdiction in
mind. The rules on tax, employment status, liability, intellectual property
and many other factors vary _widely_ from place to place.

For example, Thomas mentioned being clear that you are not a full-time
employee. That's a very important point, but here in the UK, merely saying "I
am a freelance contractor and not an employee" in your contract will be worth
about the paper it's printed on if HMRC start investigating whether you are
caught by IR35. There are all kinds of rules and precedents that will override
such a statement, and paying for 15 minutes with an accountant or lawyer who
knows them could save you thousands of pounds and avoid the stress and
inconvenience of a lengthy tax investigation.

~~~
ojiikun
(Mildly offtopic, but replying to my own thread, so TIOLI.)

Just reading this makes me wonder how any person on this planet ever manages
to successfully exchange work for pay. How did we get to a place where
governments go on and on about "creating jobs" but it takes a double major in
law and finance to legally work anywhere anymore?

</rant>

~~~
Silhouette
That's a totally fair point. As soon as you're operating as a business and not
an employee, you're typically subject to most/all of the same regulations and
lack of personal/employee safeguards as any other business, even if you're
just a one-man operation. You can risk setting out without knowing the number
of a good lawyer and a good accountant, but personally I'd never advise anyone
to do that.

The one positive thing I will say on this point is that once you've been
through the major formalities the first time (setting up a legal company
entity, getting your first contract written and signed, filing a year's worth
of whatever tax records you need in your area, any other annual paperwork like
the Companies House filing in the UK), it's usually not as bad as it sounds.
The first year or so is quite a learning curve, but as long as you're
reasonably organised, habitually keep accurate records, and are willing to pay
for a modest amount of professional help from people whose job is to stay up-
to-date on technicalities and recent changes so you don't have to, the
overheads are rarely more than a half-day a month, at least here in the UK. It
requires diligence, but not a PhD in rocket science.

------
keithnoizu
Good stuff Steve. My last day at microsoft is october 19th and i'll being
doing similar. Splitting my time between my existing projects that currently
bring in some revenue, working part time as the software architect for
greatnonprofits.org and spending the rest of the time consulting.

~~~
stevenklein
Good luck!

------
gte910h
8 billable hours a day? Jesus, that's lawyer hours.

Try for 5.5-6.5.

~~~
polemic
Yeah, 8 hours is only possible for short stretches on long term secure
contracts. And usually that means lower fees. You need a certain amount of
time for admin, marketing and maintenance work.

From previous experience, 80% productive time is considered high-acceptable
and 60% is getting to the low end. Depends on your role as well.

Also as a general rule, cost multipliers are important. Standard multiplier of
2.3x of costs (then margin on top) seems to work out about right - longer term
/ safe / secure projects can go a little lower if you know we can bill
consistently, a higher multiplier if the work is less certain / short term.

~~~
tptacek
Again, you can avoid this whole unproductive discussion by simply charging a
day rate.

~~~
gnufied
I love the idea of day rate, it means so much less stress as consultant. But
what if, the client can afford only lets say 20 hours per week of time?

I am having somewhat of hard time working with clients who do not want
fulltime though because:

a. Even though they pay only 20 hours of my time, they assume 100%
availability. b. It gets awkward with them when they suddenly want to increase
the hours but I have already committed my remaining hours elsewhere.

~~~
gte910h
>a. Even though they pay only 20 hours of my time, they assume 100%
availability. b. It gets awkward with them when they suddenly want to increase
the hours but I have already committed my remaining hours elsewhere.

You need what's called a retainer agreement. It will specify an exact amount
of time they have to pay you for every X, as well as specify availability and
charge for it. It will literally specify what availability you have to give
them, and how much they are paying, specifically for that availability, and
that you are working for other clients and will not necessarily be able to
change the terms of the agreement without several weeks/months notice.

(Additionally, retainers are often paid in advance, not arrears :oD, and
charged wether they have work for you to do or not)

------
wglb
As Thomas and Patrick frequently say, and I wholeheartedly support, do your
work in increments of weeks, not hours. Things will go much better.

------
hackerpolicy
You'll only have trouble with unbillable hours if you, well, bill by the hour.

~~~
walrus
I imagine it takes some time to learn to properly estimate how much to charge
for a project. Until then, billing by the hour is a way to build heuristics.

~~~
tptacek
No it doesn't. You simply say "I charge in 1 day increments", and the hourly-
billing problem goes away. When you come to the day at the end of the project
where you only use 4 hours, you have a very complicated logistical conundrum
that after careful analysis and financial modeling you solve by billing the
full day because you charge in 1 day increments.

~~~
devb0x
So Thomas, you always bill like that?

I guess I will have to try it. The Southern African market may not respond to
it so I will have to think of the upsell.

~~~
tptacek
We tend towards fixed-price contracts. We don't bill hourly ever.

------
quickpost
Good advice. How have you been identifying and marketing yourself to the
clients paying with "House Money"?

~~~
pdenya
Funded startups and Ad agencies are often looking for freelancers and a cold
email can go a long way.

------
senko
_Getting out of the house and going to a coffee shop helps make sure you don't
get distracted by things around the house._

Not only this, but separating your work environment from your living
environment can help you (a) focus more while working, and (b) not think about
work when not (from my own anecdotal evidence). After a few years working from
my bedroom, I decided to rent an office a short walk away from my home. It
reduced 12 hour work days with 5-6 hours of actual work to ~8 hour work days
with ~7 hours of actual work done.

YMMV - local Starbucks, coworking space, or a separate room in a house could
work equally well, but IMHO, having a dedicated work space definitely helps.

(EDIT: corrected typo, "20" -> "12" hour work days).

------
wasd
I can feel a lot of the same sentiment about working at home. I think its
psychologically important to separate your work and personal life. Maybe
consider creating room which you only go to work or joining shared office. it
really works for me.

------
benzor
As someone who works from home a lot, his advice about working in blocks of
time is the most useful to me, as I've started exactly the same thing to keep
productivity up. Being able to take breaks and tackle some life chores during
the day is an awesome perk of working from home, but you can easily get
carried away and miss out on doing any actual paying work.

------
gcp123
I've just left a company to do the same-ish thing in marketing strategy. These
are some helpful learnings, thank you!

~~~
stevenklein
Good luck!

------
orangethirty
Good stuff. Also, HN is a great source of clients, but you have to be willing
to advertise yourself correctly. Many freelancers here write me-too ads that
fail to get them noticed. I do attention grabbing ads and them alone have made
my practice grow about 500%.

~~~
stevenklein
I would be interested in reading a blog post on what things work and what
don't if you have the time to write it.

~~~
orangethirty
Well, to start you can do the following:

1\. Search my comment history. You will see all of the ads I've posted. From
the ultra conservative to the crazy "code with me maybe" fiasco that got me
more hate mail than Hitler, but also got me a lot of work (a _lot_ ). I'm not
afraid of being different and of standing out. Though this requires a flame
suit.

2\. Talk about what potential clients want to read about. I always talk about
how my focus is on shipping. It really is. I dont stop working until the damn
thing is done and out the door. Turns out, that is not very common with
programmers these days. They are too busy dreaming of perfect code and arguing
with each other about how Go deals with errors. Like I said, talk about what
they want to read about (most of them just want to make sure you can and will
deliver).

3.Do write a good headline. My best one so far reads "I ship software."
Simple. To the point. And will make them read the rest of the ad.

4\. Talk rates right there in the ad. Disqualify people right from the start.
You dont want to waste time with people looking to under pay you. Plus you
will chase away any dreamer who will gladly give you 5% of his made up company
in exchange of "just some code." The higher the rates, the less shit you have
to deal with. Honestly. I currently charge $100/hour with a minimum of one
week of work. Thats $4000 a week if you want to hire me. But you do get
someone who delivers. I have no problem getting paid that amount.

5\. Make yourself available. Skype, email, phone. Just answer and take time to
talk with clients. Let them know you will listen right there on the ad, and
then follow through by listening.

6\. Offer them a free 30 minute consultation. This helps both sides because it
will give you a good chance to feel the client out, and same for them.
Chemistry is very important when doing consulting and a free consultation is a
great tool to use for that.

Good luck, and get in touch with me through email (in profile) we can always
bounce ideas off each other.

~~~
luke_s
Do you have any other sources of clients apart from HN? What percentage of
work comes via HN vs Other sources?

Also, I took a quick look through your comment history. Perhaps you are being
to subtle for me, or perhaps you just post to many comments, but I don't see
to many ads for your services there

~~~
luckystrike
Since I am also looking around for (more) clients these days, I checked out
orangethirty's comment history. I guess by ads he meant these posts on the
monthly 'Seeking Freelancer' threads:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463748>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4323813>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184829>

~~~
Jd
Here are my take aways:

(1) Say that you can do everything

(2) Be cheap (he starts at $200/day)

(3) Offer something for free

(4) Talk about "shipping" a lot

I'm not sure I would want to attract the sort of clients he gets.

~~~
orangethirty
:)

1\. I can't do everything. But I can deliver 99% of the work needed out there.

2\. I started out cheap. Current rates are at $100/hour with a set minimum.

3\. Offer them a chance to get to know you for free.

4\. Talk about what they want to hear.

 _I'm not sure I would want to attract the sort of clients he gets._

You mean you don't want to work with great people? People like Mark, who is
focusing on disrupting the online payment industry. Or maybe even Robert, who
is getting amazing growth through a simple Facebook statregy. I mean, of
course I want to work with them. They are just amazing.

Maybe you just want to sit in your office all day, writing yet another
interface class. Not me. I want to be where the action is.

------
31reasons
I have not started consulting yet, but I have a question. In software
development we often have to learn new APIs and learn some tools. Can we
charge hours for jobs that require some learning or is learning considered
personal time ?

~~~
tdfx
As long as you did not misrepresent your experience with said APIs or tools, I
think it's perfectly reasonable to bill for time you spend educating yourself
in the pursuit of someone else's project.

------
binarysolo
As a fellow consultant with a (somewhat) similar structure, I wonder if you
have a boilerplate consulting contract you use? I kinda wanted to get a
reality check and what templates others have.

~~~
zenocon
Nolo Press has a book with some standard boilerplate contracts in them.
[http://www.nolo.com/products/consultant-and-independent-
cont...](http://www.nolo.com/products/consultant-and-independent-contractor-
agreements-CICA.html) They are a decent starting point. Sometimes a client
will take my boilerplate, or sometimes they will have their own. I'm ok using
theirs after I have a lawyer read it.

Whoever wrote the contract will have the advantage. Even the Nolo book
provides each contract written from the perspective of the client vs.
consultant -- keep that in mind.

~~~
binarysolo
Just used it on a client instead of my nonlegalese word doc -- thanks, great
advice!

------
guelo
BTW, if anyone is looking for 1-2 months of HTML/CSS/JS work hit me up, my
email is in the profile. Thanks.

------
__dontom__
whats the CMS of this page called? thanks!

------
dsolomon
This place really needs a downvote feature to quickly call BS on the
ficticious salary information that occasionally pops up.

